# Just for the NC Carolina Outdoor guys



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey Lee I went and told everyone that a was shooting for you in your honor last night. That it just was not right that Lee has to relinquish his title just because he was on vacation. So let me put it this way you are still the champ til next week. You got two in a row.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Hey Lee I went and told everyone that a was shooting for you in your honor last night. That it just was not right that Lee has to relinquish his title just because he was on vacation. So let me put it this way you are still the champ til next week. You got two in a row.


Well that was very nice of you.  You guys better be practiced up a lot cause I've had lots of time this week to practice myself. Actually shot a new PB on the Vegas target, but guess it doesn't count since I had no witnesses. :shade:

Got your order in the car.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

what the heck??? :mg:nobody told me ya'll were shooting at COS. I see how it is......


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well that was very nice of you.  You guys better be practiced up a lot cause I've had lots of time this week to practice myself. Actually shot a new PB on the Vegas target, but guess it doesn't count since I had no witnesses. :shade:
> 
> Got your order in the car.


so what is it I am all


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> so what is it I am all


Nothing great (as compared to some of you) :shade:

Shot a 293 14x

LAS had some Beman 3.2 on sale that were already fletched. Figured for the price if I didn't like the vanes, I could replace them. They're fletched with 3" Duravanes and fly better than any arrows of this size that I have ever shot. Have shot Blazers, 2.5" & 3" QuickSpins, but I think I'm going to like these vanes for indoors.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> what the heck??? :mg:nobody told me ya'll were shooting at COS. I see how it is......


Sorry, I was going to call you after Eddie called me, but got busy and simply forgot. Guess I'll have to make it up some way.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Get me outta going to your mother inlaws Christmas party next thursday......:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Get me outta going to your mother inlaws Christmas party next thursday......:mg:


Sorry, some things are even beyond my control. Might have to look into Tue. night????


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

i may be able to move a few things around. I do actually have an appointment with my bride, but it works better for her to meet the next week.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> i may be able to move a few things around. I do actually have an appointment with my bride, but it works better for her to meet the next week.


Don't do anything yet - I need to check the cantata practice schedule, but I'm reasonably sure we don't have anything on Tue.

BTW: I know what you're saying, but do you realize what you having to check with your "bride" sounds like? Kinda like your cousin's soon to be divorced wife.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, i might better rephrase that!:mg: Let me know. 

We missed ya'll tonight. It was actually very nice.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> yeah, i might better rephrase that!:mg: Let me know.
> 
> We missed ya'll tonight. It was actually very nice.


I was sure it was going to be "better than expected". We should be home either late Fri. or Sat. morning. Maybe some back yard shooting either Sat. or Sun. Headed to bed - see you soon.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

luv and stuff:smile:


----------

